# What do you need to set up a koi pond?



## Hailey Cooper (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello! I have been wanting to set up a koi pond for a while now and needed to know everything I’d need to take good care of my fish. I already have a few things sorted like filters, aerators and this AVR unit for air pump noise reduction. What else do you guys recommend?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This section of the forum isn’t very active, so you may be better on a dedicated Koi forum.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Step one is a really big space - Koi get massive. What size pond are you planning?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hailey Cooper said:


> Hello! I have been wanting to set up a koi pond for a while now and needed to know everything I’d need to take good care of my fish. I already have a few things sorted like filters, aerators and this AVR unit for air pump noise reduction. What else do you guys recommend?


_Really_?! You need advice on how to set up a pond - when you’re already in a “war” with your neighbour over who has the biggest koi?!

Advertising is against forum rules. If you wish to discuss vendor options, use the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.


----------

